# Witches Broom



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

This is an elaborate version of a prop broom I have made many times. This is the first time I have used certain materials.

http://bascombemania.blogspot.com/2010/06/deluxe-witches-broom.html


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! That really is a deluxe witches broom! Very nice!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Things that make you go hungh. I literally said "hungh" while reading your how-to. Very interesting, and it makes a great looking prop.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice how to.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy cow! the broom is great and so is the how-to, I would have never believed how it was made if i hadn't seen the how-to. Nice work.


----------



## scabbie (May 15, 2010)

Wow - great idea!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great broom and tutorial, I'll be copying this for our witch crash this year. Thanks!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is wonderful! I enjoyed the how to also!


----------

